# Taubes Gefühl im/unter dem Knie



## strandi (6. April 2007)

Moinchen
Hab seit ein paar Wochen Probleme das an der Patellasehne unterhalb des Knies ein taubes Gefühl auftritt nach dem Biken. Und zwar ist die Haut an der Stelle taub wenn ich mit dem Finger drüberfahre. War auch schon beim Doc und bekam nur zu hören: ruhe und dann passt das schon  Also Pause gemacht und dann wieder angefangen und gleicher Mist...
Egal ob eine Stunde Spinning oder 2 Stunden gemütliches Asphaltrollen...
Hat wer ne Idee?
Gruss vom Strandinator


----------



## Eiersalat (6. April 2007)

Ich hab' auch so ein Problem - zwar nicht beim Radfahren, sondern beim Laufen, aber die Steel ist ähnlich. Ich bekam beim Laufen immer das Gefühl, dass mir die Kniescheibe heruntergezogen wird (bei jedem Schritt). Und dabei dann ein "Taubheitsschmerz" unter der Kniescheibe.
Deshalb war ich dann letztens beim Orthopäden, der mir dann sagte, dass meine Kniescheiben "deformiert" wären und falsch säßen (Plattfüße - Fehlhaltung).
Zur Unterstützung bekam ich vorgestern eine Kassler-Bandage, die die Patella -Sehne unter Spannung hält und damit die Muskulatur stärken soll.
Fahrradfahren ist bei mir allerdings auch manchmal unangenehm; bei mir ist es aber eher so ein Gefühl, als ob da irgendwie Knorpel fehlt. Verliert sich aber dann immer irgendwann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (6. April 2007)

Eiersalat schrieb:


> Ich hab' auch so ein Problem - zwar nicht beim Radfahren, sondern beim Laufen, aber die Steel ist ähnlich. Ich bekam beim Laufen immer das Gefühl, dass mir die Kniescheibe heruntergezogen wird (bei jedem Schritt). Und dabei dann ein "Taubheitsschmerz" unter der Kniescheibe.
> Deshalb war ich dann letztens beim Orthopäden, der mir dann sagte, dass meine Kniescheiben "deformiert" wären und falsch säßen (Plattfüße - Fehlhaltung).
> Zur Unterstützung bekam ich vorgestern eine Kassler-Bandage, die die Patella -Sehne unter Spannung hält und damit die Muskulatur stärken soll.
> Fahrradfahren ist bei mir allerdings auch manchmal unangenehm; bei mir ist es aber eher so ein Gefühl, als ob da irgendwie Knorpel fehlt. Verliert sich aber dann immer irgendwann.



hm plattfüsse hab ich auch  warum kriegen die unfähigen ärzte hier aber nix auf die reihe ausser ruhepausen zu verordnen   
na dann dir mal gute besserung


----------



## TomasS (27. April 2007)

Servus,

hat sich dein Knie wieder gebessert?

Ich möchte dir ja keine Angst machen - vielleicht hast du auch etwas anderes - aber ich hab diesen Druckschmerz bzw. das Taubheitsgefühl unten/außen an beiden Kniescheiben seit etwa einem Jahr. 
Manchmal kommt dann noch so ein kribbeln, leichtes Brennen unter der Kniescheibe bzw. an deren Rändern dazu.

Mich würde nur interessieren was bzw. wie dir geholfen wurde.

Gruß
Tomas


----------



## strandi (29. April 2007)

TomasS schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat sich dein Knie wieder gebessert?
> 
> ...



Moinsen
Bin grad beim Ärztemarathon. War letzte Woche bei nem Kniespezialisten und der fing wieder an mit "klarer Fall von überlastung"...worauf ich ihn erstmal freundlichen darauf hingewiesen habe das ich kaum noch Sport treibe weil ich teilweise vor Schmerz keine Treppe mehr runter(hoch geht!) komme...dann fing er nochmal an drauf rumzudrücken und meinte ich soll mal zum "MR scan". Das ist irgendson Magnetgedöns wo das Knie in "Scheibchen" zerlegt wird. Da warte ich jetzt auf nen Termin. Nächste Woche hab ich noch n Termin beim Hausarzt. Der soll mich auf Übersäuerung und Borreliose checken. Dann sind wirklich alles Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft 
Warst Du denn schon beim Arzt?
Gruss
Christoph


----------



## TomasS (29. April 2007)

Ja, war auch schon beim Orthopäden(Mai/Juni 2006). Der hat mir dann eine Bandage(Kassler) verschrieben und mir ein Faltblatt mit Übungen(Muskelaufbautraining nach Grifka) in die Hand gedrückt. 

Es schien auch besser zu werden. 

Hab dann die Bandage immer weniger getragen und dann kam auch promt der Rückfall.

Wieder zum Orthopäden(Jan 2007). Der hat mich dann zu einem Physio geschickt wo ich auch momentan in Behandlung bin.
Dieser hat mir dann von dem Muskelaufbautraining abgeraten. 
Das Problem sei, dass mein ganzer Körper(Muskulatur) unter Spannung stehen würde und dadurch auch meine Kniescheibe nicht in der Richtigen Bahn läuft.

Dadurch wird die Kraft auf eine kleinere Fläche verteilt => Überlastung(Ostern 2006/Gardasee) => Knorpel etwas angegriffen, usw...
Denke das wirst du kennen...

Im Moment mache ich täglich Dehnübungen.

Mein Physio ist eigentlich guter Dinge dass wir das wieder hinbekommen(zumindest war er das zu Beginn der Behandlung).
Und ich habe eigentlich auch das Gefühl, dass es weiss von was er spricht.
Und doch verrät mir seine Miene, dass mein Fall eine harte Nuß zu sein scheint. 
So langsam löst sich die Verspannung in meinem Knie(sagt mein Physio), aber ich glaube es geht im auch zu langsam.

Ich plane im Moment eigentlich nicht noch andere Ärzte aufzusuchen.

Bist du eigentlich in Dänemark bzw. Schweden in Behandlung?

Gruß
Tomas


----------



## strandi (11. Mai 2007)

So, Borreliose isses net bei mir...hab heute das Ergebnis vom Doc gekriegt  
Mal schauen was das MRT ergeben hat...


----------



## dubbel (11. Mai 2007)

wegen sowas würd ich eher zum physio als zu nem orthopäden.


----------



## TomasS (11. Mai 2007)

War gestern auch wieder beim Orthopäden.
Musste mich mal wieder blicken lassen, sonst hätte ich kein weiteres Rezept für den Physio bekommen.

Sein Vorschlag war, ob ich es nicht mal mit Spritzen in's Knie probieren möchte.
Das ist für mich aber im Moment nun wirklich kein Thema.

Ich bin eher auf der Schiene die Ursachen meiner Knieprobleme zu beseitigen und meinem Knie bzw. Knorpel Zeit zu geben auszuheilen.
(Herr, gib mir Geduld. Aber sofort!!!  )

Aber es ist wirklich eine zähe Baustelle.
Das musste auch mein Physio vor kurzem zugeben.

Tomas


----------



## LeCobe (11. Mai 2007)

kann das nich auch von zu wenig gelenkschmiere kommen? dann reiben ja die gelenkknochen direkt aufeinander. tut auch höllisch weh.


----------



## FeierFox (11. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht isset ja son Plica (Sydrom). Google mal danach, da gibts so nette Grafiken, evtl. haut das ja hin bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (11. Mai 2007)

Sowas hatte mein Freund auch schon mal. Er hatte sich einen Nerv im Knie eingeklemmt


----------



## strandi (22. Mai 2007)

Ergebnis vom MRT is da: nix zu erkennen  oder  
Das schöne is ja das ich anscheinend keinen Knorpelschaden hab...was ist es aber dann? Der gutbezahlte Doc in der Privatklinik kann mir leider net mehr helfen   Hab dann bei nem Fysioheini angerufen der sehr gut sein soll im vermessen der Beine/Füsse und super Einlagen macht. Hab nen Termin am 30.7. gekriegt  Ich werd hier noch wahnsinnig...


----------



## TomasS (16. August 2007)

TomasS schrieb:


> Ja, war auch schon beim Orthopäden(Mai/Juni 2006). Der hat mir dann eine Bandage(Kassler) verschrieben und mir ein Faltblatt mit Übungen(Muskelaufbautraining nach Grifka) in die Hand gedrückt.
> 
> Es schien auch besser zu werden.
> 
> ...



Es will einfach nicht besser werden.

Werde nächste Woche nochmals zu einem Orthopäden gehen. Eine zweite Meinung einholen.

Bisher wurde ich nur geröntgt(05/2006). Dabei kann man halt nur die "Hardware" sehen.
Aber in welchem Zustand mein Knorpel ist darüber sagt das Röntgenbild nichts aus - denke ich zumindest.

Welche Möglichkeiten der Diagnostik gibt es noch? Welche machen vor allem Sinn?
Solche Sachen wie ne Kniespiegelung könnt ihr aber gleich vergessen!

An Sport mache ich im Moment nur Schwimmen und meine 2x 15km Kurbel-Einheiten pro Woche(hohe Drehzahl, keine Berge, Schnitt knapp über 10km/h).
Vom Physio genehmigt.

Mach jetzt mal schluss. Muss meine Übungen machen 

Gruß
Tomas


----------



## strandi (29. Juni 2008)

*fred mal wieder rauskram*

Update:

Im März eine beidseitige Knie-OP gehabt nachdem die Schmerzen Ende letzten Jahres immer schlimmer wurden. Es war eine "Synovitis". Also eine Entzündung von einer Membran die dann gewuchert ist und dadurch den Platz im Gelenk belegt hat. Meniskus und Knorpelschicht sind aber tiptop  Nach der OP eine Thrombose im Bein gehabt. Super 
Mittlerweile bin ich wieder dabei zu trainieren. Schmerzen habe ich weniger als vor der OP, das hilft ja schonmal  
Das grosse Problem: bin Donnerstag 77km Rennrad gefahren. Seit Freitag ist die Haut rund um die Patellasehne wieder ganz taub. Was kann das sein 
Morgen früh hab ich einen Termin beim Physio...


----------



## powderJO (30. Juni 2008)

wie in so manchen thread zum thema sehnenreizungen, taubheitsgefühlen etc mein rat: geh mal zu einem guten chiropraktiker oder osteopathen. finger weg von orthopäden - da einen guten zu erwischen gleicht einem 6er im lotto. der von dir beschriebene schmerz bzw. das taubheitsgefühl können auch von diversen blockaden der hals- buw lendenwirbel kommen. ich konnte durch wiedereinrenken schon eine handop wegen einer angeblichen sehnenscheidenentzündung und eine athroskopie des knies wegen eines angeblichen knorpelschadens vermeiden. die orthopäden hätten gerne operiert - der chiropraktiker hat es in einmal 4 sitzungen und beim zweiten mal in ganzen 2 sitzungen hinbekommen.


----------



## strandi (30. Juni 2008)

ok super 
hab mittwoch einen termin bei einem chiropraktiker bekommen. der hat schon unsere halbe abteilung hier verarztet 
mal schauen was das rausfindet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (2. Juli 2008)

So, heute beim Chiroonkel gewesen. Resultat: linkes Bein 0,5cm kürzer als das Rechte. Blokade im linken Knöchel. Blokade in der linken Lendengegend. Kann alles Einfluss auf die Knie haben. Hat mir dann heute fast die Wirbelsäule gebrochen  Sportverbot bis zur nächsten Behandlung am Freitag 
Schauen wie es dann weitergeht


----------



## TomasS (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo Strandi,

deine Anfrage per PM betreffs meines Zustands bzw. der meiner Knie werd ich mal hier beantworten...

Um nicht lange um den heißen Brei herumzureden...
Der Zustand ist weiterhin unverändert bescheiden bis beschissen.

Auf den MRT-Bildern ist alles in Ordnung.

War dann noch an einer Uniklinik.
Befund: Nichts zu erkennen, was der Grund für die Kniebeschwerden sein könnten.
Auf jeden Fall soll ich mich auf keine OP einlassen.

War dann vor kurzem nochmals bei meinem Physio.
Der ist aber auch mit seinem Latein am Ende und hat mir vorgeschlagen alternative Therapien in Erwägung zu ziehen(Akupunktur,...).

In diese Richtung mache ich mich im Moment etwas schlau.

Bin mal gespannt, was bei dir und deinem Chiropraktiker herauskommt.

Gruß
Tomas


----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> So, heute beim Chiroonkel gewesen. Resultat: linkes Bein 0,5cm kürzer als das Rechte. Blokade im linken Knöchel. Blokade in der linken Lendengegend. Kann alles Einfluss auf die Knie haben. Hat mir dann heute fast die Wirbelsäule gebrochen  Sportverbot bis zur nächsten Behandlung am Freitag  Schauen wie es dann weitergeht



mmh, das knackt ganz ordentlich bei den ersten behandlungen ... meiner hat mir dann noch dehnübungen gezeigt, die die therapie unterstützen ... ich hoffe bei dir hilft es auch so gut wie bei mir.


----------



## strandi (2. Juli 2008)

Moin Tomas
Das ist ja blöd das sich bei Dir nix gebessert hat...vorallem das man net weiss was es ist! Bei mir dachte man ja es sei ein Knorpelschaden, war dann ja aber eine Entzündung. Auf den MRT Bildern war auch nix zu sehen. Vielleicht solltest Du doch mal reingucken lassen?  Kommt halt drauf an wie sehr es Dich einschränkt.
Halte Dich/Euch auf dem Laufenden ob der Rückenbrecher hilft 

@powderjo
das knackt wirklich gewaltig! und hab jetzt ganz schön rückenschmerzen 
aber die knie sind momentan dafür ok


----------



## powderJO (3. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> und hab jetzt ganz schön rückenschmerzen



das war bei mir auch so. meiner hat mir erklärt, dass das aber relativ normal ist, da sich über die jahre natürlich auch muskeln und sehnen unterschiedlich enwickeln wenn an der wirbelsäule oder im becken was schief steht und sich beim einrenken dann natürlich erst wieder langsam an die neue situation anpassen müssen. deshalb unter anderem auch die dehnübungen...die sollten verhindern, dass z.b ein verkürzter muskel, die gerade gerichteten wirbel wieder in die alte stellung zieht.


----------



## TomasS (3. Juli 2008)

auf was ich beim Surfen gestoßen bin...

Osteopathie bei NDR Visite am 08.07.08   
Dienstag, 08.07.2008                        
20.15 Uhr  21.15 Uhr

Ich denke das werd ich mir mal anschauen.
Vielleicht interessiert das jemand von euch(nicht dass ich mir das anschaue, sondern dass da diese Sendung läuft  )?!

Gruß
Tomas


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

TomasS schrieb:


> auf was ich beim Surfen gestoßen bin...
> 
> Osteopathie bei NDR Visite am 08.07.08
> Dienstag, 08.07.2008
> ...



sicher interessant 
kriege das programm aber leider net in dk...aber meine physiotante ist auch osteopathin und hatte den verdacht das die durchblutung meiner beine nicht so wirklich klappt. sie hatte auch an meinem körper rumgeknackt aber ohne erfolg (weil entzündung). aber die richtung kann schon passen...
weiterhin gute besserung


----------



## Bidi (5. Juli 2008)

Weil ichs grade lese. Also Taubheitsgefühl im Knie und die sonstigen Symptome,die du beschreibst, passen aber genaso gut auf falsche Satteleinstellung. Also es kann durchaus sein, dass dein Sattel zu weit vorne oder hinten ist.
Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht mehr, welche Stellung (zu weit vorne oder hinten) für das Taubheitsgefühl im Knie verantwortlich war, aber das ist definitv ein Symptom bzw. ein Beschwerdebild, dass sie bei nicht korrekt eingestelltem Sattel einstellt.
Hast du die Werte schonmal überprüft oder gar vermessen lassen? Die Beschwerden stellen sich nämlich erst nach längerer Zeit ein.


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2008)

ok...hab mir grad nochmal eine anleitung runtergeladen und werde geich mal den sattel justieren (wenn notwendig). hoffe du hast mich erlöst mit dem hinweis


----------



## Bidi (6. Juli 2008)

Ich habe leider eben den Link nicht mehr. Aber ich hatte damals bei der Suche nach meinem PRoblem (ich hatte immer ein wenig taube Zehen) eine Seite gefunden, die eben die häufigsten Probleme von Bikern beschreibt und welche Sattelfehleinstellung schuld dafür war. BEi mir hatte es nach der Änderung der Einstellung schnell geholfen.
Ich such mal noch ein wenig. Wenn ich es finde, setze ich es nochmal hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2008)

Bidi schrieb:


> Ich habe leider eben den Link nicht mehr. Aber ich hatte damals bei der Suche nach meinem PRoblem (ich hatte immer ein wenig taube Zehen) eine Seite gefunden, die eben die häufigsten Probleme von Bikern beschreibt und welche Sattelfehleinstellung schuld dafür war. BEi mir hatte es nach der Änderung der Einstellung schnell geholfen.
> Ich such mal noch ein wenig. Wenn ich es finde, setze ich es nochmal hier rein.



das wär klasse wenn du den finden würdest  dieser thread wird noch zum reinsten lexikon für bike-invaliden 
habe heute mit lot meine sitzposition ausgemessen. fazit: sattel einen halben cm nach hinten verschoben. fühlte sich unmittelbar besser beim treten. also danke schonmal für den hinweis  war dadurch so motiviert das es 100km wurden (auf dem dackelschneider). die letzten 20km zwickte es etwas im rechten knie. mal schauen wie sie sich morgen anfühle...


----------



## Bidi (6. Juli 2008)

Naja man muss da schon ein wenig vorsichtig sein  Immerhin hat sich das PRoblem bei dir ja über einen längeren Zeitraum gezeigt. Das geht auch evtl. nicht so leicht wieder weg. Zudem habe ich z.B. meinen Sattel auch nicht genau nach Lot eingestellt, da ich da Probleme mit den Knien bekomme. Ich habe mich nach den Richtlinen der HP damals gerichtet und einfach da ein wenig auf mich selbst optimiert.


----------



## strandi (7. Juli 2008)

update:
knie haben die lange tour gestern gut überstanden 
hatte heute morgen die üblichen verspannungen der patellasehne, aber mit warmer dusche und leichter massage ging das weg. danach zur krankengymnastik und dann zum chiropraktiker. er war auch sehr zufrieden und meint die blokaden seien fast weg. in zwei wochen nochmal kontrolle beim ihm. der hat echt was drauf  
noch ein tip: www.biofreeze.com das zeugt schmiert der chiromeister mir auf die knie. sehr angenehm  weiss net ob´s das auch in deutschland gibt


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> hatte heute morgen die üblichen verspannungen der patellasehne, aber mit warmer dusche und leichter massage ging das weg.



noch mal die nachfrage: nur massage oder auch dehnübungen? die würde ich   auf keinen fall vernachlässigen ... frag mal deinen chiro dazu.


----------



## strandi (7. Juli 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> noch mal die nachfrage: nur massage oder auch dehnübungen? die würde ich   auf keinen fall vernachlässigen ... frag mal deinen chiro dazu.



jup, dehnen soll ich auch. heute grad nochmal dezent von der physiotherapeutin drauf hingewiesen worden


----------



## safa (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leutz,
ich habe vor ein paar monaten mit radfahren angefangen und innerhalb von 4 Monaten 3 mal am tag 36KM flache Strecke gefahren schnitt 18km/h. Nun habe ich das gleiche prob. Wie oft hier beschrieben würde nur im Tendinitis (untere Patelleasehne überdehnt). Ausserdem auch ein Riss im innenmeniskus Hinterhorn. 
Der eine Arzt will nichts vom riss wissen und der andere will arthroskopieren.
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich 15Kg über mein BMI liege und 6KG davon kamm wegen stoppen des Rauchens.
Nun habe ich ein zweifel, ob ich arthroskopieren soll oder nicht. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?
Gruß


----------



## strandi (2. Dezember 2008)

safa schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> ich habe vor ein paar monaten mit radfahren angefangen und innerhalb von 4 Monaten 3 mal am tag 36KM flache Strecke gefahren schnitt 18km/h. Nun habe ich das gleiche prob. Wie oft hier beschrieben würde nur im Tendinitis (untere Patelleasehne überdehnt). Ausserdem auch ein Riss im innenmeniskus Hinterhorn.
> Der eine Arzt will nichts vom riss wissen und der andere will arthroskopieren.
> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich 15Kg über mein BMI liege und 6KG davon kamm wegen stoppen des Rauchens.
> ...



würde ich nur machen lassen wenn physiotherapie nicht anschlägt. ist halt schon ein richtiger eingriff und nicht ohne. habe nach der arthroskopie eine thrombose gekriegt...
haste schon ein mrt machen lassen?


----------



## safa (3. Dezember 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> würde ich nur machen lassen wenn physiotherapie nicht anschlägt. ist halt schon ein richtiger eingriff und nicht ohne. habe nach der arthroskopie eine thrombose gekriegt...
> haste schon ein mrt machen lassen?


Ja. MRT sagt Ruptur Hinterhorn Innenmeniskus Knie Re. Physiotherapie kann kein kaputtes meniskus heilen. Ich habe sitzarbeit (IT) und die PT mache ich nur für die patellasehne und oberschenkelmuskel.


----------



## strandi (3. Dezember 2008)

safa schrieb:


> Ja. MRT sagt Ruptur Hinterhorn Innenmeniskus Knie Re. Physiotherapie kann kein kaputtes meniskus heilen. Ich habe sitzarbeit (IT) und die PT mache ich nur für die patellasehne und oberschenkelmuskel.



naja, wenn das mrt was anzeigt, dann führt wohl kein weg dran vorbei, oder?  bei meinem mrt war nix zu sehen und dann haben sie doch was gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exxun (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke es ist sehr schwierig wirklich gute Ärzte zu finden. Bei meinem Kreuzbandriss war es auch ein hin und her. Ich hatte ein Blinddarm Op , wegen der ich 6 Wochen kein Sport machen durfte...
6 Wochen vorbei , Wetter gut, erstma wieder schön Wakeboarden gegangen... da ich aber 6 Wochen nix gemacht hatte war ich die Belastung nit gewohnt und ich habe übertrieben... am 3.Tag wars dann soweit 5 Stunden lang rumgefahren und hinterm Kicker aufgekommen *knack*. Ich denk mir nur so "******** lass es nix schlimme sein" . Hab mich iwie an Land gerobbt und lag dann da erstma . Konnte nach einer Zeit aufstehen und bin ins Krankenhaus. " Ja das nur ne Überdehnung,eine Woche kein Sport " . Ich denk mir toll, Sommerferien, gutes Wetter und du kannst nit fahren, aber eine Woche wirst du verkraften.Es wurde leicht besser aber es ging nicht weg. Also zur Orthopäde Nr.1 . Ultraschall, Röntgen " Ja ist nur ne Baker-Cyste, mach ne Elektrotherapie und das geht weg" .Gemacht,getan nix besser Ferien waren gelaufen. Hatte inzwischen keine Probleme mehr bei "normalen" Sachen, wie Fahrradfahren , Joggen o.ä. Da mir vom Wakeboarden aber abgeraten wurde hab ichs gelassen. Doch dann passierte es, bei unkontrollierten, ungewollten Bewegungen ging mein Knie immer zur Seite weg und tat dann auch weh danach .Naya nach der "physischen Untersuchung " sind alle Bänder dran. Gut denk ichmir eine Op reicht ja auch im Jahr. Naya das umknicken passierte noch ein paar mal bei wieder nkontrollierten Bewegungen , wie "rumtoben" mitn paar Freunden im Schwimmbad.Ortho 2 sagte auch "Nein alles ganz". An dieser Stelle wäre vllt zu erwähnen, das mein Knie auch während der ganzen Zeit NIE dick war. Also MRT, Befund sagte vorderes Kreuzband rechtes Knie ist hin. Ich am verzweifeln. Ortho 2 /1 und andere Ärzte sagen, dass der MRT Befund falsch sei und alles ok sei. Knie geht noch einmal zur Seite weg. Knie wird das 1. Mal dick , wird punktiert und gehe zum Kniespezialisten ( nur dank Beziehungen sonst hätte ich noch länger gewartet-.-) .Dieser untersuchte mich "anders" und stelle sofort den Kreuzbandriss fest  und bestätigte die Bilder. Ich hätte es wohl aufgrund meiner starken Beinmuskulatur kaum gemerkt . Naya mag sein. ..  Zwischen Riss und Operation vergingen 3 Monate, Ferien warn fürn Arsch und Weihnachten wird nix mit Skiurlaub, was mich sehr traurig stimmt. Dafür ist bei meiner Op alles super verlaufen.... aber iwie traue ich keinen Arzten mehr 
Ride on


----------

